# Mmarques Custom Iguana Vivarium



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey everyone,

So I have finally got around to getting our iggys viv on its way.
It is made out of osb3, glass front door, the interior will have artificial grass on the floor, nice tree trunk for him to lie on, it will have army/camo netting on the walls with artificial ivy in places.
I am hoping to get it finished this week ready for him to move in, have a few questions bits and pieces to ask.

Here are a few pics for now:




























This is what i have planned for shelves for him to lie on, maybe one on each side at different heights? your thoughts?










Also a few more questions, where should i have the different lights fitted? the viv is 5ft 3" tall

Thanks,
Marco


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

Not sure on the lights, experimentation is your best bet, just ensure that he cannot look at them from the side or above, they must only project light downwards. You're going to want to reinforce the right hand wall, I can see the left has been strengthened with a pinewood strip (i think) but the right will start to bow and sag soon, especially if there is a shelf with a big lizard sat on it in there! dave


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

mmarques said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I have finally got around to getting our iggys viv on its way.
> It is made out of osb3, glass front door, the interior will have artificial grass on the floor, nice tree trunk for him to lie on, *it will have army/camo netting on the walls with artificial ivy in places*.
> ...


hi
is the interior design you are contemplating after sealing/varnishing the viv first as this would have to be the case with OSB due to the nasties in the board and to prevent any swelling even from any small amount of moisture present. i'd take particular attention around the vent cut outs too.
the resting/basking shelves could be your light fixtures as well as the top obvs. run a tube diagonally side to back wall then place a reflector so that it is flush to the side and back wall after cutting out the angle you need to achieve this. this helps as stated by MYSHED to prevent the "wrong glare".



my_shed said:


> Not sure on the lights, experimentation is your best bet, just ensure that he cannot look at them from the side or above, they must only project light downwards. *You're going to want to reinforce the right hand wall*, I can see the left has been strengthened with a pinewood strip (i think) but the right will start to bow and sag soon, especially if there is a shelf with a big lizard sat on it in there! dave


the shelves will act as braces if they are attached securely to the back and side as proposed in the pic :2thumb:


----------



## my_shed (Jan 5, 2011)

s6t6nic6l said:


> hi
> is the interior design you are contemplating after sealing/varnishing the viv first as this would have to be the case with OSB due to the nasties in the board and to prevent any swelling even from any small amount of moisture present. i'd take particular attention around the vent cut outs too.
> the resting/basking shelves could be your light fixtures as well as the top obvs. run a tube diagonally side to back wall then place a reflector so that it is flush to the side and back wall after cutting out the angle you need to achieve this. this helps as stated by MYSHED to prevent the "wrong glare".
> 
> ...


 Hopefully, although OSB is pretty flexibe, you've only gotta leave a board leaning up with one unsupported side and you come back to a banana lol Dave


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

my_shed said:


> Not sure on the lights, experimentation is your best bet, just ensure that he cannot look at them from the side or above, they must only project light downwards. You're going to want to reinforce the right hand wall, I can see the left has been strengthened with a pinewood strip (i think) but the right will start to bow and sag soon, especially if there is a shelf with a big lizard sat on it in there! dave


There will be a reinforcement bit at the top which will be done today and which will also act like a door stop to stop the door going in any further. As it will also be reinforced with the shelves. 



s6t6nic6l said:


> hi
> is the interior design you are contemplating after sealing/varnishing the viv first as this would have to be the case with OSB due to the nasties in the board and to prevent any swelling even from any small amount of moisture present. i'd take particular attention around the vent cut outs too.
> the resting/basking shelves could be your light fixtures as well as the top obvs. run a tube diagonally side to back wall then place a reflector so that it is flush to the side and back wall after cutting out the angle you need to achieve this. this helps as stated by MYSHED to prevent the "wrong glare".
> 
> ...


What varnish should I use and where do I get it from? What do you mean about the vent cut outs? 
By using the shelves as light fixtures, do you mean have the lights underneath the shelf or directly on top?


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

I'd rather not use yacht varnish as it will take ages to air out, what ones are there which will air quickest? And how many coats? 
Thanks


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

So here is where I am at the moment with the viv, coming along nicely  I'm going to fit a UVB light Arcadia t5 12% 30" with reflector diagonally across the top front left to rear right. 
I'm deciding where to put the basking light, should I put it above the left hand shelf? And the night lamp above the right hand shelf?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks good. Did you varnish it? as you said in your first post that you used OSB3 - which is marine quality, so shouldn't need it.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Meko said:


> Looks good. Did you varnish it? as you said in your first post that you used OSB3 - which is marine quality, so shouldn't need it.


Hi meko and thanks, no I didn't use any varnish in the end due to it being osb3. Would you recommend me putting the basking light above the left hand shelf?


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok so the 2 light fixings and guards are now in


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking awesome mate, but have seen a really nasty accident with that camo netting before, it had a horible death!
Hope you don't mind me saying

Cheers


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

monstervivs said:


> Looking awesome mate, but have seen a really nasty accident with that camo netting before, it had a horible death!
> Hope you don't mind me saying
> 
> Cheers


Thanks! Oh no really  that's worrying, what happened did it get tangled up??


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Update: I needed to put a reinforcement frame in to pull the viv square so here's a picture of the frame in, now it sits nice and square and is very sturdy 
Also both lamp holders and guards now secured in place.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

looking good, how old/big is your iggy


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

mitsi said:


> looking good, how old/big is your iggy


Thanks mitsi, our iggy (tai lo) is about 11 months and is just over 19 inches, would you say that's average size for his age?


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

not sure about average size as they all grow differently, ours isjust over 8 months and 19 inches.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

mitsi said:


> not sure about average size as they all grow differently, ours isjust over 8 months and 19 inches.


Nice! Is yours male or female? Yours sounds like its going to be a big one


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry dont know why i put 19 inches, meant to say my iggys just over 20 inches nearly 21


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I have that teddy lol, looking ace. :2thumb:


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I have that teddy lol, looking ace. :2thumb:


Thanks bud! My sister bought me the teddy for my birthday . can't wait till I can move tai lo into his new home


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

mmarques said:


> Nice! Is yours male or female? Yours sounds like its going to be a big one


 
as far as we can tell hes a male and a little sod too.


----------



## monstervivs (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi mate I am sorry I haven't got back to you sooner and must say mate looking good
About the netting, I've worked in and out of zoos for around tweenty years and at the beginning at a place I worked I came in one morning to find our adult Male Ig caught up and dead in the same sort of netting as your using.
The Igs back in the day were all ex pets of people who didn't have a clue and they looked the part free ranging sat in our big ficus tree in the tropical house. I don't need to give you any details apart from he died a horible death and we all felt very responsible for what happend as any people/keepers would. One thing I have done over the years is learn from mine and others mistakes and I'm not for one second telling what to do but I do feel strongly that it is an accident waiting to happen!
I've always been lucky enough to play a large part in the designing and building of the enclosures where I have worked. I left back in Oct to start up by my self and I've got got a few weeks work at a small zoo in the southwest building and dressing exhibits for a pair of slow Lorris and Mad Giant Jumping Rats....... 
They are a couple of idears that I've used in the past that you could use or open up your way of thinking and the "skys the limit"
Not gonna post on here as theirs always someone who disagrees
Would be nice to have a chat, pm me and I will get in touch

Thanks speak soon

P.S I'm sorry if I come across a little patronizing, not intentional)


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

So a bit of an update.... New UVB and reflector have arrived...and I messed up!!! I ordered a 16mm light instead of a 25mm  the fixing I have is for the 25 mm, can someone tell me if I can get the fixing from somewhere local for the new 16mm uv bulb?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I think it is fair to offer another side of the coin, husbandry is subjective, there are many varibles involved and a great many ways to do things, I had a bad accident once with one of those walking harnesses and one of my chaps but many still use them with success, I wont touch them again, I know someone who has used the camo netting for many succesful years and is dropping me some extra off hopefully this weekend, every aspect of husbandry has its risks, every product can be dangerous, its unessacery to completely remove risk, but you can remove obvious dangers (like a knotted up, loose area, or with subtrate a small pointy edged peice of bark)

Someones snake once got behind a bulb gaurd couldn't get out and died, yet loads still use them, there is a difference between one off freak accidents.

Its all about assessing the risks, making informed choices, nothing is completely risk free in husbandry unfortunately but you can minimise them by removing obvious dangers. : victory:


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes as said by Salazar, nothing is danger free, I will make sure all of it is as secure as I can make it and do my best. 

Anyhow, onto the subject of the light controller/fixing, shot down to pets at home and all they had were fixing/controllers for t8 lights and up to 30watts,

My new bulb (the one I got wrong) is a t5 16mm 39 watt, will it make any difference job wise if its a t5 or t8/ 16mm or 25mm? I think I'm going to have to get the controller online!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mmarques said:


> Yes as said by Salazar, nothing is danger free, I will make sure all of it is as secure as I can make it and do my best.
> 
> Anyhow, onto the subject of the light controller/fixing, shot down to pets at home and all they had were fixing/controllers for t8 lights and up to 30watts,
> 
> My new bulb (the one I got wrong) is a t5 16mm 39 watt, will it make any difference job wise if its a t5 or t8/ 16mm or 25mm? I think I'm going to have to get the controller online!


t5s are better 
Frances Baines and UV reptile lighting - YouTube
watch this  get the controller and dont forget a reflector :2thumb:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I have to aggree on the camo netting. I know that everything can have its risks, but loose netting in any animal enclosure is realy dangerous, and iggys are clumsy at the best of times. I too have seen how easily they can get tangled, luckly in my case with no fatal results as it was during a show and the animals were supervised, but even then they managed to get in a mess. I know it looks nice but I realy wouldn't risk it, can almost ganruntee an accident.


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> t5s are better
> Frances Baines and UV reptile lighting - YouTube
> watch this  get the controller and dont forget a reflector :2thumb:


Thanks for the vid salazare, watched it and cheered me up that I got a t5 now  just need to get the controller, as I have a reflector already, where would you recommend I get one from that won't cost an arm and a leg?


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm worried about this camo netting now  the only thing I could do if I kept the netting I guess would be staple gun the lot! What could I put on the walls instead for him to climb up?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

I can only assume people are thinking the netting wouldn't be supported in other ways?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mmarques said:


> I'm worried about this camo netting now  the only thing I could do if I kept the netting I guess would be staple gun the lot! What could I put on the walls instead for him to climb up?


Trelice if it botherd you that much mate?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

For a young iggy? fake rock?










http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/889875-bexzini-promised-wd-viv.html
Trelice background on my wd viv, when I set my netting up with the adults il be happy to show a pic too if thats any help for you?


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> I can only assume people are thinking the netting wouldn't be supported in other ways?


what do you mean by in other ways?



Salazare Slytherin said:


> Trelice if it botherd you that much mate?


i think ill staple gun most of it first and see how tight/secure the netting is that way if not ill give trelice a go.



Salazare Slytherin said:


> For a young iggy? fake rock?
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Nice work  so did you use trelice for when theyre young and netting when theyre adults? pics would be great mate :2thumb:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mmarques said:


> what do you mean by in other ways?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exacrty what you said, sometimes pulling a peice tightly around a branch crevice to prevent wobble, even screws jamming in the end lines, theres loads of ways mate.

I use trelice and sometimes garden fence mesh stuff, I am getting the cam net given, when setup it will be hellishy tight and secure just as you would with anything else they can climb (garden fencing etc) if its loose yes I can see the concern but that goes back to what I said, assesing, minimising, removing obvious dangers. : victory:


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Exacrty what you said, sometimes pulling a peice tightly around a branch crevice to prevent wobble, even screws jamming in the end lines, theres loads of ways mate.
> 
> I use trelice and sometimes garden fence mesh stuff, I am getting the cam net given, when setup it will be hellishy tight and secure just as you would with anything else they can climb (garden fencing etc) if its loose yes I can see the concern but that goes back to what I said, assesing, minimising, removing obvious dangers. : victory:


Definatley want to see pics when your netting is done mate, how are you going to fix the netting? 

I have now reserved my t5 controller and going to pick it up on Saturday whoop whoop


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mmarques said:


> Definatley want to see pics when your netting is done mate, how are you going to fix the netting?
> 
> I have now reserved my t5 controller and going to pick it up on Saturday whoop whoop


Probs in all the ways suggested : victory:
np il take pics : victory:


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

So an update, bought the t5 controller yesterday and a few more artificial plants, was speaking to a staff member in the reptile centre and she was very helpful, although she thinks our iggy is a female not a male  will have to wait until he's fully matured. 
The vivarium just needs a ceramic bulb for his night heat, apart from that its all done  i have made sure the netting is nice and tight. here are a few pictures but will upload some more.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

mmarques said:


> So an update, bought the t5 controller yesterday and a few more artificial plants, was speaking to a staff member in the reptile centre and she was very helpful, although she thinks our iggy is a female not a male  will have to wait until he's fully matured.
> The vivarium just needs a ceramic bulb for his night heat, apart from that its all done  i have made sure the netting is nice and tight. here are a few pictures but will upload some more.
> 
> image
> ...


 almost all iguanas under the age of 18 months (depening on actual size) will look female  even vets will get it wrong sometimes  looks ace mate.:2thumb:


----------



## mmarques (Dec 30, 2012)

A little update with tai lo's viv, I have put in a little bridge for him, he seems to like it


----------

